# RCN TiVo Mini for sale



## Brez717 (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi,
Thought I would post here before listing on Ebay - I have an RCN branded Mini that I'd like to recoup my $ on. I recently bought it on Ebay, not realizing it won't work on non-RCN systems. (Shame on me for not doing my homework first).

It powered up fine.

Can post photos if interested.

Thanks,
Christine


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I've done the same, but the seller didn't disclose that fact it was a cable company owned Mini up front. I returned it and got a refund. I recommend you try to do the same. Technically it is stolen merchandise (still property of the RCN cable company). So that means the seller sold it illegally, giving you a very strong case for invalidating the sale. If you try to just resell it, you'd also be selling stolen merchandise.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Brez717 said:


> Hi,
> Thought I would post here before listing on Ebay - I have an RCN branded Mini that I'd like to recoup my $ on. I recently bought it on Ebay, not realizing it won't work on non-RCN systems. (Shame on me for not doing my homework first).
> 
> It powered up fine.
> ...


It probably will not even work on RCN anymore, they don't sell their devices, so they are not going to add a customer/owned/stolen device to anyones account. Other than the power supply and remote it is useless. Get a refund from Ebay or PayPal if still possible.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They do allow customer owned Minis to be linked to their rented TiVos. However I'm not sure how they would react to a customer owned RCN branded Mini. They'd probably refuse to activate it. Plus it wouldn't have "lifetime" like retail Minis, so even if they did allow it you'd have to pay monthly for it anyway. 

Just file a dispute with eBay/PayPal and be done with it. Don't pawn it off on someone else.


----------



## Brez717 (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the thoughts.

Got a refund from Ebay seller.

Unfortunately, got burned again a second time this week. Ebay package delivered today - tried hooking the Mini up and its a Medicom unit. (Seller again is refunding, thankfully)

Unlike the RCN, it wasn't logo-d. So here's my question, how do folks ensure they're buying retail TiVo equipment (as I guess this issue isn't limited to strictly minis, it could be dvr units as well...) and not cable company equipment? Stick to bidding on units that clearly show the TSN in the photos and running the TSN through the TiVo site before bidding? Or is there some other suggestion?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You'd probably be better off buying from someone on this forum.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Brez717 said:


> Thanks for the thoughts.
> 
> Got a refund from Ebay seller.
> 
> ...


Ask for the TSN from the seller, if they give it to you, check it with Tivo, if they won't give it to you, skip the seller.


----------

